# Anyone use PetPlan or VIP? will we no longer be covered?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Not sure if anyone seen my previous posts, but my new pup has a missing toe due to birth or early injury and also giardia infection. 

After reading insurance review, it sounds like we will not get covered for giardia because it will be pre-existing and also will not have any coverage for his foot when surgery is needed down the road because that will be pre-exisitng as well? Since we don't know much about the toe injury we don't know if its a birth defect or early injury. 

I wish I got the insurance before our first trip to the vet, I feel like I am now screwed =( 

Could anyone land any feedback or experience with such issue?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That is too bad about your pup. I do agree with you that it is best to get the insurance right away. I have VPI and I am pleased with it but I knew it didn't cover pre-existing conditions before I bought it. Your situation isn't clear and you may able to contest it. You may also want to look into other policies that would cover your pup's condition.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona had a pre existing condition, tonsillitis, when I bought Vpi. They only excluded it for 6 months. Call and ask them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

It may not be pre existing, if it was never diagnosed by a professional vet. How were you supposed to know, call petplan and ask them. Not sure how they will answer it, good luck. Call them and just ask them the general question as you are a new dog owner considering getting insurance. Dont call VPI they probably do not pay for it no matter what anyhow.

All you VPI owners please read what I wrote up about them. Your taking a risk if you do not know what their schedule of benefits covers and does not cover. Also what they pay per condition and what they do not pay. I have written a few things on this forum with examples.

Here is what is in your contract and policy. Please read the whole thing and if you need it explained pm me.

http://www.petinsurance.com/images/VSSimages/media/pdf/Major_Medical_Plan_Policy Pkt_NCC.pdf


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Cheyanna said:


> Fiona had a pre existing condition, tonsillitis, when I bought Vpi. They only excluded it for 6 months. Call and ask them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What did the tonsillitis cost to take care of? Did they do surgery?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Kr16, I believe I have seen your post! and ruled our a few insurances after research. I am looking at healthy paws and petplan now. I would love your opinion and I will look at the post again. I have been researching, but its such a headache being a first time pet owner, well kinda. Now it's "my dog" type of thing. My family/parents had pets but in another country so this is all new. 

Besides the two current things with my pup, I am not too concerned about hereditary problems. We did our research before getting him and he comes from a great set of parents =) Actually an amazing pedigree. 
I would like to have some sort of coverage, but not sure where to start. I was going to do banfield wellness, but was not happy with our location =( you can almost never see the vet... and the vet we found we like allot!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> I was going to do banfield wellness, but was not happy with our location =( you can almost never see the vet... and the vet we found we like allot!


 I don't have any first hand experience with Banfield but from what I heard it's not very good. I was talking to a lady not too long who had it and she had to put her toy breed puppy down because it broke it's leg and it wasn't covered. The surgery was going to be $4,000 and she couldn't afford it 

Michaela


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Neko said:


> Kr16, I believe I have seen your post! and ruled our a few insurances after research. I am looking at healthy paws and petplan now. I would love your opinion and I will look at the post again. I have been researching, but its such a headache being a first time pet owner, well kinda. Now it's "my dog" type of thing. My family/parents had pets but in another country so this is all new.
> 
> Besides the two current things with my pup, I am not too concerned about hereditary problems. We did our research before getting him and he comes from a great set of parents =) Actually an amazing pedigree.
> I would like to have some sort of coverage, but not sure where to start. I was going to do banfield wellness, but was not happy with our location =( you can almost never see the vet... and the vet we found we like allot!



I wrote this up about healthy paws last time. I never did get their contract to rip it apart. But im so into petplan I wouldn't consider anyone else

Healthy Paws

So far this plan looks good, very small amount of exclusions. The deductible is calendar year, that's good also. Prices are in line with others. I really need to see the declaration page since it is part of the contract without that I cannot give a thumbs up or down. But by what I see so far I like it.
This is an important piece to this policy, "the declarations page". This is no where to be found on their website. This may have maximums per sickness, no idea until I see this. Also the hips are something it reads they do not want to cover although they say they will. No one should consider this if the dogs over 6 years old. Also working dogs need not to apply.

Do you limit claims annually or per incident?
One of the many benefits of our plan includes no annual or per incident limits to your claims. This is especially important for those unexpected, serious conditions like cancer or kidney failure

LIFETIME LIMIT
: The maximum amount you may claim while coverage is in force with respect to any one pet

for
veterinary treatment over the lifetime of that pet. The Lifetime Limit is shown on the declarations page.

Subject to the maximum lifetime limit, there are no limits per claim or per year.


15 day waiting period

Illness
related to hip dysplasia that occurs or recurs within the first twelve (12) months following the pet policy

effective date

LIMITATIONS
a. A
pet less than six (6) years of age on the date of enrollment must have undergone a complete clinical
examination. The exam must have taken place either in the twelve (12) months prior to the pet’s policy
effective date, or within fifteen (15) days following the pet’s policy effective date. A pet six (6) years of age
or greater on the date of enrollment must have undergone a complete clinical examination. The exam must
take place either within thirty (30) days prior to the pet’s policy effective date, or within fifteen (15) days
following the pet’s policy effective date. Your failure to submit your pet to a complete clinical examination

may void the policy. If the policy is voided, the policy premium will be refunded.
b. For a
pet less than (6) years of age on the date of enrollment, no coverage shall apply for illness related to
hip dysplasia, unless the pet has undergone a complete physical hip exam as required by us within twelve
(12) months following the pet’s policy effective date.
c. For pets six (6) years of age or greater on the date of enrollment, no coverage shall apply for illness related
to hip dysplasia.
d. For working pets, no coverage shall apply for any condition resulting from activities related to racing,

breeding, law enforcement, guarding or for any commercial use.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I was really sad because we were about to get pet insurance and Lara got one ear infection, then ALL the insurance companies pretty much listed that as preexisting and so if she ever even developed allergies they said it may be related so its not covered. ugh.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

mego said:


> I was really sad because we were about to get pet insurance and Lara got one ear infection, then ALL the insurance companies pretty much listed that as preexisting and so if she ever even developed allergies they said it may be related so its not covered. ugh.



Not sure which company told you that but that's an ear infection and those are not what pre existing conditions apply for usually. Thats a low cost item that wouldn't meet your deductible anyhow. An ear infection has nothing to do with allergies. Its all how you vet writes up the chart. Your vet needs to be on board with this its to their benefit.

Here is what petplan states on their faq sheet


At Petplan, we recognize there are two types of pre-existing conditions: those which can be cured, and those which cannot be cured. Some examples of a curable condition include, but are not limited to: respiratory infections, urinary tract infections, vomiting, diarrhea and bladder infections. If your pet has experienced a curable condition previous to enrolling in a Petplan pet insurance policy, the condition, while pre-existing, may be eligible for coverage after an exclusionary period. Providing your pet’s medical history shows no further episodes of the condition subsequent to the initial episode, coverage for the condition may be restored


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, I am just getting the petplan today. Before I find more things on my pup for the vet to check out lol! I found a lump under his armpit, but just looked it up and could just be a response to the shots. I'll keep an eye on it. 

Thank you so much for the help with the insurance breakdown. How fast does petplan kick in, i heard some are 2 weeks after the sign up date? I also plan on just getting the bronze.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I dropped VPI after doing more research and now have Trupanion. I got the lowest deductible they offer. I feel better with having the coverage, but agree that pre-existing things stink.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Neko said:


> Well, I am just getting the petplan today. Before I find more things on my pup for the vet to check out lol! I found a lump under his armpit, but just looked it up and could just be a response to the shots. I'll keep an eye on it.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help with the insurance breakdown. How fast does petplan kick in, i heard some are 2 weeks after the sign up date? I also plan on just getting the bronze.


I have the bronze they having a waiting period not sure if it was 14 or 30 days ask them when you sign up im in lazy mode right now. To much manual labor around the house today.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I have the Gold Plan and the waiting period was 14 days 

Michaela


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well after today's trip to the vet I might be looking into insurance..I paid $570.00 for 3 exams, 2 blood tests, and a couple medicines. All I want is coverage on the major stuff, blood work, tec. None of my dogs have any pre existing stuff going on, but I think that my 8.5 year old will cost me a pretty penny


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

VPI has been awesome for us. We went for the higest of the two plans (57.18$) a month. It pays you a portion of everything for 2 wellness visits a year plus money back for shots, HW prevention, F/T Prevention, blood tests, urine tests, and stuff like that. As for preexisting conditions, they really didn't question me. They asked if he had any problems and I told them about an ear infection he had when he was 1 and they covered him when we took him back in when he got another one.

I'm very happy with VPI.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Shaolin said:


> VPI has been awesome for us. We went for the higest of the two plans (57.18$) a month. It pays you a portion of everything for 2 wellness visits a year plus money back for shots, HW prevention, F/T Prevention, blood tests, urine tests, and stuff like that. As for preexisting conditions, they really didn't question me. They asked if he had any problems and I told them about an ear infection he had when he was 1 and they covered him when we took him back in when he got another one.
> 
> I'm very happy with VPI.


If your happy that is all that matters

Im just trying to help you here so don't get mad please. I teach insurance for The Dave Ramsey show in my area, so I cant help myself.

Its not the little stuff that they cover that matters. Luckily you have not had anything but minor stuff, so that's great.

Just please read all the documents I posted. You wont be happy if any of those conditions happen that they do not cover, which is a lot. If they do cover things, they give you a fraction of the cost sometimes. 

The document below is in your policy. Some things are decent. In insurance you never want a gray area of not knowing what the company is going to do. Simple language and understanding rules. VPI is far from that. If you read that document through you will know exactly where you stand with the plan. They are counting on that most people do not and do not even know that exists.

You pay $246 dollars a year on the care guard premier to get back at most $400 take away the micro chip, deworming That is $369 at best. What the actual cost of all that stuff is Im not sure? They are winning with this deal since you only neuter once and people wont do the dental to often since its more than the $100 they give sometimes. Either way its something that you will probably recoup on or pretty much just get your money back that you gave them.

*here it is again*

http://www.petinsurance.com/images/V... Pkt_NCC.pdf


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Filling out petplan now, online =)


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Neko said:


> Filling out petplan now, online =)



Great, I have to say this forum really helped me that as well before I started all that research the feed back was very positive.

BTW ear infections are allergies some great member here filled me in today on that. That shouldn't be an issue either way.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

kr16 said:


> What did the tonsillitis cost to take care of? Did they do surgery?


It cost $250 with prescriptions. The deductible would have been covered. Antibiotics cleared it up, so surgery not needed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Yay we have PetPlan!  

Thanks so much for all the feedback! We are new parents so I am sure with me being worried about everything, this will pay off!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Cheyanna said:


> It cost $250 with prescriptions. The deductible would have been covered. Antibiotics cleared it up, so surgery not needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So in your case it wouldn't be to bad, VPI pays $275 minus the $ 250 deductible. That includes all the below so if you had surgery it caps out. After the $275 they will pay another $110 = $385 total max if you needed surgery. So its probably low.

Payout is limited to each condition under only one Primary Allowance which is the benefit limit for the primary condition or procedure. This includes exam, diagnostic testing, prescriptions, injections, hospitalization, treatment, anesthesia and surgery. And then any applicable Secondary Allowance which is the benefit limit for the condition or procedure that is treated along with the Primary Diagnosis condition or procedure


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

kr16 said:


> If your happy that is all that matters
> 
> Im just trying to help you here so don't get mad please. I teach insurance for The Dave Ramsey show in my area, so I cant help myself.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I really read through it. When you get the major medical, there's another form you get where it re-instates certain parts of the policy...I don't remember the sections off the top of my head, but there's 10-12 things that aren't usually covered that end up being covered.

I also use the CGP more; we do a dental cleaning once a year, the HW/FT prevention, and stuff like that. We come out a bit more ahead just because of our outgoing cost; Shots and the Wellness visit only cost us 200$, but our recoup from VPI was a little over 140$, we get a discount for buying HW/FT prevention through the vet. Our outgoing vet bills have been about 700$ (2 wellness visits, 2 "sick" visits, 1 dental cleaning) and we've gotten about 500$ back.

But, in the interest of not hijacking this thread, you are absolutely correct. Good eyes on that.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Shaolin said:


> Yeah, I really read through it. When you get the major medical, there's another form you get where it re-instates certain parts of the policy...I don't remember the sections off the top of my head, but there's 10-12 things that aren't usually covered that end up being covered.
> 
> I also use the CGP more; we do a dental cleaning once a year, the HW/FT prevention, and stuff like that. We come out a bit more ahead just because of our outgoing cost; Shots and the Wellness visit only cost us 200$, but our recoup from VPI was a little over 140$, we get a discount for buying HW/FT prevention through the vet. Our outgoing vet bills have been about 700$ (2 wellness visits, 2 "sick" visits, 1 dental cleaning) and we've gotten about 500$ back.
> 
> But, in the interest of not hijacking this thread, you are absolutely correct. Good eyes on that.



No hijacking at all, I have accomplished that, not you, hahahaha.


----------

